# Full-size Tub Mod... Plastic Rivets



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

So I ordered my full size tub last Friday... waiting for it to arrive. But I can't find those plastic rivet thingies anywhere... The best I could find was $10 for a pack of 25, but @ $25 UPS shipping - it will translate to about $50 after taxes & fees... About a third the price of the tub!!

So you Canadian folks, where did you get them??

I emailed Garick RV - somebody linked to them in their online parts - about shipping to Canada, no response.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Got mine here byler rivet

I called them up and they shipped them to me right away

Mike


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

You can get the plugs a any Home Depot. They are in the panelling section for use with a white 1/8" 4 x 8 plastic sheet used on bathroom walls. In fact, the Home Depot in Brandon, Manitoba has this panelling on its' bathroom wall. I would think that Home Depot stores in Winnipeg are the same.

I only found these plugs in packages of 25 at Home Depot after I had installed my full tub. I was one of the first Outbackers to do this tub mod and back then I had to pay one dollar a piece for them from our local RV Sales Dealer. The Home Depot plugs look the same and are more reasonably priced. Hope this works out for you.

Chips


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

where do you get the full sized tub?and will it fit in a 28 bhs?


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

prankster said:


> where do you get the full sized tub?and will it fit in a 28 bhs?


I got My Local RV Dealer to order it. He got it from a distributor out of Calgary. It cost me $232 Canadian in March of 2006.
I would think that the Step tub for a 28' is the same as for my 25' ( not sure). Just measure your area and make sure you order one with the same drain direction when facing the tub ( either a Left or Right Drain ).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The tubs are standard so your 28BHS could be done as well.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Dh just installed our full tub last week, used it this past w/e, worked great! He got the plastic rivets from Sears Hardware store.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

In my SOB camper I had a tub and hated it. Am I missing something? I was excited about the 31 RQS not having the tub


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

advancedtel said:


> In my SOB camper I had a tub and hated it. Am I missing something? I was excited about the 31 RQS not having the tub


LOL! Ours had a half tub with a big 'shelf'. Dh could barely move in the half space to shower so the big tub has eased that situation, he also installed a shower head holder in the skylight so water can now fall on his head, not his chest! We have little kids too who like to have a bath, now more easily possible.

Ali


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> In my SOB camper I had a tub and hated it. Am I missing something? I was excited about the 31 RQS not having the tub


LOL! Ours had a half tub with a big 'shelf'. Dh could barely move in the half space to shower so the big tub has eased that situation, he also installed a shower head holder in the skylight so water can now fall on his head, not his chest! We have little kids too who like to have a bath, now more easily possible.

Ali
[/quote]

Ah! Ok that makes sense. We never used the tub so it was more of an aggravation. We were forever fighting water in the floor and trying to keep the joints calked. The water would run along the edge of the tub next to the wall and right into the floor. I had to install a rectangular peice of plastic on the corner to divert the water back into the tub. It took a lot of space too so I like having the shower with the linen closet next to it instead of a tub. If we had a need for it though I would probably be doing exactly the same thing!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the info,and i have one more question. how hard is this mod?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

When I did my pleated shower door, I found the hammer drive anchors (rivets) at a True Value Hardware store. They were not exactly the same (plastic barrel and metal pin), but close enough.

Here is an all metal version...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you're handy, it's not a hard mod, takes a bit of time to get everything apart and back together again but it's pretty straight forward. I had to make a new front panel for mine and reroute an LP line. Others who have different model trailers than mine had nothing underneath their tubs and the install was a little less complicated.

Here's the thread I started for my swap out clicky Post #11 has links to others who have done it.

Mike


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

prankster said:


> where do you get the full sized tub?and will it fit in a 28 bhs?


I ordered mine through my dealer's online parts catalog... $172 plus $16 for ground shipping... Not a bad price if you ask me. However, I can get you in touch with one for $90 US (36" long, left hand drain, parchment white) plus shipping if you want? I just ordered mine before someone could find one... let me know.

Greg


----------

